
RIAA: ISP's Interest in Piracy Phishing Scam Is a 'Fishing Expedition' - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/riaa-isps-interest-in-piracy-phishing-scam-is-a-fishing-expedition-180608/
======
tallship
Yeah not kewl at all. From some of the folks who brought us DRM.

